# Happy Easter -Love Keegan J. Friesian the Easter Friesian



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

I couldn't help myself.
































Here is the original Easter Frieisan, lol!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How cute!! Happy Easter to you too gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Easter Keegan! (and to you too Rissa...and Eric)


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

These are adorable! Happy Easter!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Keegan makes a very majestic looking Easter bunny!
Have a Happy Easter!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Best looking Easter Bunny ever!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Haha too cute. He is a VERY handsome Easter Bunny.


----------

